# Pics from Texas Motor Speedway



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

I survived the 4 day trip to TMS and thought I would post a few of the 374 pics that I took. It was a blast.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*More*

Enjoy


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*more*

T


----------



## hunting dog (Aug 11, 2004)

Great pictures. I sure did miss it this year. At least it was dry.


----------



## hunting dog (Aug 11, 2004)

more pictures


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*thats cool*

Wow, you sure brought back some memories. I miss going to Charlotte for the 600. My Dad and I went when I was in NC and I loved it. Anyone who thinks its just a race hasnt been. Its a whole weekend and was a lot of fun. One of these years Im gonna make Texas, too bad this is Rusty's last year. I wont get to see him race again unfortunately. Any pics of the 2 car? Nice pics, making me drool.

Zac


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the pics Bill-looks like Ya'll had a good time.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

I got plenty of pictures, I took over 500. Zac, Rusty didn't drive his Miller Lite car, he drove the #2 Kodak car. I even got pics that cant be posted on here. Girls Gone Wild!!!!!!!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

The # 2 car was not the Miller Lite car this race...it was a yellow Kodak Film scheme..


Biffle schooled everyone...That guy can drive..


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*More*

t


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

It's gunna take a couple more days to recover. We walked about 20 miles a day. My schedule was party til 2:00 to 3:00 am and get up at 6:30 am.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

I got a few pics (not digital) and some video. Hey Bill, send me those GGW pics. haha.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

To view more pictures go to http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandingSignin.jsp?Uc=14yuip85.a8xgdlvx&Uy=ehyjba&Upost_signin=BrowsePhotos.jsp%3FshowSlide%3Dtrue&Ux=1


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

I had to change the link to add the rest of the photos. http://www.kodakgallery.com/I.jsp?c=14yuip85.7gwgbgjx&x=1&y=-mvu9id


----------

